# Diablo questions



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Going to be staying at the San Ramon Marriot and want to ride over to Diablo to do some climbing. I found the route that the DMD uses to get there. I'm hoping someone familiar with the area and that ride can give me an idea if that is the best route for me to take on Saturday or Sunday morning?

Also, when I last rode Diablo in '15 the north side was pretty beat up. Wondering about the condition of the roads with the heavy rain we had this winter?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I would go Crow Cyn to Blackhawk to Scenic (south side) personally... You get a little more climbing to warm you up that way. The other route is San Ramon Vly Blvd and making your way to Diablo Rd... but I don't prefer that route in the morning because the sun will be in the driver's eyes and no bike lane on some of diablo rd. I usually get on the path and cut though housing at DCC and make my way to scenic blvd when I go that route. Sorry I don't know the names of the roads in DCC


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Northgate is about the same as it was in 15, give or take a few bumps and cracks. Nothing to be concerned about.



.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will explore the suggested route change and not worry about road condition. The roads sound like they are still better than a lot of what I ride my area.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Got a ride in early today with this heatwave going on and smoke from wildfires fires further north. Already 80F at 8am 


Northgate, Random cyclists. 
















.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

MoPho said:


> Got a ride in early today with this heatwave going on and smoke from wildfires fires further north. Already 80F at 8am


I started today's ride at 4:45 and it was 81! Don't usually see many other riders out before about 8, but today was different. 

80 is dang warm for that time in the bay area. How was it up top? When I did Diablo in April '15 I was unprepared for how cold it was at the top and was shivering uncontrollably on the first and second time going down.

Nice photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Rogus said:


> I started today's ride at 4:45 and it was 81! Don't usually see many other riders out before about 8, but today was different.
> 
> 80 is dang warm for that time in the bay area. How was it up top? When I did Diablo in April '15 I was unprepared for how cold it was at the top and was shivering uncontrollably on the first and second time going down.
> 
> Nice photos. Thanks for posting them.




I only went to the junction and then down the Southgate, but I read it was 86 at 8am up at the summit.

Where were you riding that it is that hot so early? 


.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

MoPho said:


> I only went to the junction and then down the Southgate, but I read it was 86 at 8am up at the summit.
> 
> Where were you riding that it is that hot so early?
> 
> ...


Wow, that's dang hot weather for climbing to the summit. I don't remember much if any decent shady sections on the climb to the summit. 

I'm in the Sacramento area, but the ride was headed up to the foothills. It was 102 when I finished at 10. It was smoky here too. Miserable combination.


----------



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice pics. Morgan.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I found the Iron Horse Regional Trail that I can take pretty much from the Marriott almost to Diablo Rd. Checking if that trail is good for road bike use?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Iron Horse if fine for bikes, same issues you may find on many MUTs with dog leashes and crazy kids on BMX bikes but in that section site lines should be good.

A lot of people will bike directly on San Ramon Valley Blvd / Danville Blvd, especially from Danville on north. However, you'd probably be south of that section.

From the Marriott the Iron Horse looks like a good call to get to Danville.

Also, the pavement around the residential area at the bottom of South Gate is a lot better now than it was a few years ago, you won't have any issues. 

Personally, I prefer the NG climb but going up and down either side is great.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

jetdog9 said:


> Personally, I prefer the NG climb but going up and down either side is great.


I stay off MUTs for any kind of training, but this is just a cruise to the real ride. 

Thanks for the info. Since I will be climbing both sides, it doesn't make a difference where I start and the south gate is obviously closer to where I'm staying.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I frequently use the Iron Horse to connect to rides, it's nice and depending on time/day can be relatively empty. 





jetdog9 said:


> Personally, I prefer the NG climb but going up and down either side is great.



Interesting, why is that?
I usually ride the NG because it is closer to me, but I prefer to climb the SG


.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the scenery a little more up NG, feels a little more sheltered from sun in spots, and grade wise it's a tiny bit harder although SG is a little longer. But I'm also closer to the NG side, just really familiar with the climb in a good way I guess.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> I like the scenery a little more up NG, feels a little more sheltered from sun in spots, and grade wise it's a tiny bit harder although SG is a little longer. But I'm also closer to the NG side, just really familiar with the climb in a good way I guess.



I've always thought the SG more sheltered from the sun, especially in the afternoon. I think the NG is actually longer too. I find the more even pitch and smoother pavement of the SG better for getting a rhythm going. SG is faster going downhill too (I'm much more of a descender than a climber  ) 


.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe it was just the day I rode last time (Saturday in April), but I found there to be much less traffic on the NG side.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Rogus said:


> Maybe it was just the day I rode last time (Saturday in April), but I found there to be much less traffic on the NG side.



Definitely less traffic on the Northgate side. Best to stay off the mountain on weekends. If you have to do a weekend, go real early to be at the gate by 8am when it opens


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

MoPho said:


> Definitely less traffic on the Northgate side. Best to stay off the mountain on weekends. If you have to do a weekend, go real early to be at the gate by 8am when it opens


I guess being overcast, and the possibility of rain, kept vehicle traffic to a minimum the day I rode. The summit didn't clear up until my second ascent. Traffic wasn't bad at all even into mid afternoon.

I hit the gate right after it opened and finished about 7 hours later. Didn't see many riders either except the 3rd and 4th time passing the junction as they stopped there. Not many were riding to the summit that day.

I can only ride on either Saturday or Sunday. Based on your comment perhaps I should consider another climbing option. I'd guess Hamilton also has a lot of traffic. Maybe I should do a ride in the south or east bay mountains.

I do appreciate your advice. Thanks.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Rogus said:


> I guess being overcast, and the possibility of rain, kept vehicle traffic to a minimum the day I rode. The summit didn't clear up until my second ascent. Traffic wasn't bad at all even into mid afternoon.
> 
> I hit the gate right after it opened and finished about 7 hours later. Didn't see many riders either except the 3rd and 4th time passing the junction as they stopped there. Not many were riding to the summit that day.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't let that stop you, there is more traffic to deal with on the weekends and just need to be more cautious descending. Being that it's after Labor Day, I am sure it will have calmed down a bit too. 

.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't realize the gates don't open until 8:00. I happened to do it last time the same day as the DMD and the gates were open when I went through about 6:00. After all of the help I have been given with planning, I don't want to start that late. 

Thanks anyway to everybody.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Never ending questions. What about hopping the gate? Is that an issue subject to ticketing/fines?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I had been told some in the past that you can get fined for it, but I've frequently seen people coming down the mountain when I have been there at 8.
I also asked someone I know who was a ranger on the mountain and he said that the park technically opens at 8am but the NG opens for staff around 7:10 and it is ok to enter if the gate is open. SG opens later


.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

MoPho said:


> I had been told some in the past that you can get fined for it, but I've frequently seen people coming down the mountain when I have been there at 8.
> I also asked someone I know who was a ranger on the mountain and he said that the park technically opens at 8am but the NG opens for staff around 7:10 and it is ok to enter if the gate is open. SG opens later.


Thanks again.


----------

